

U.S. Navy Deploys Its First Laser Weapon in the Persian Gulf - adventured
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-11-14/u-s-navy-deploys-its-first-laser-weapon-in-the-persian-gulf.html

======
Someone1234
I wonder if the Navy will run into issues with the international legalities of
blinding people?

From what I understand it is legal to kill someone (under self-defence like
conditions), but illegal to blind them. However the US has been skirting a lot
of international law by declaring everyone they fight a non-soldier which
counter-intuitively allows them to do more harm.

I just ask because they talk about a "warning shot that gets progressively
more powerful" in the article. Which to me means at some stage it will be in
the range to do eye-damage before it can set the boat on fire.

Also interesting that they could accidentally destroy a satellite while
targeting a drone.

